# 2015 PSE any rumors yet Oct 1 is coming soon



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm sure the bigger dealers are getting their catalogs soon and placing orders in the next 1-2 weeks


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

More tight lipped than last year


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

yep, soon you will hear something I am sure


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

KurtVL said:


> It happens ever year, bow seasons are starting up in our respective states but also
> 
> Some of our favorite brands are getting to release the upcoming years offerings
> 
> ...


good minds think alike I would like to see a 36 inch axle the axle full throttle myself.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

MICCOX said:


> good minds think alike I would like to see a 36 inch axle the axle full throttle myself.


I guess stretching it one more inch wouldn't hurt

How about 35-1/2"

Personally I think there is a marketing number somewhere in 34-36 where people perceive dual purpose bow but one more inch and it's too long

IMHO 35 seems like this perfect dual purpose length not to long not to short and would fit me better 

But if it was 36 while it wouldn't feel any different (marginally) the number makes it seem more target oriented.


----------



## sddpse (Mar 28, 2009)

Bring back the 2010 Vendetta XL!!!! Then I can but the old one again from the classifieds for like $200....still miss it.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

A slightly lighter full throttle. Something closer in weight to a DNA. I hunt a lot of backcountry and every ounce counts!


----------



## 02transam (Nov 14, 2013)

Full throttle 6" brace 80% letoff


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

KurtVL said:


> It happens ever year, bow seasons are starting up in our respective states but also
> 
> Some of our favorite brands are getting to release the upcoming years offerings
> 
> ...


you nailed it right there.I would be selling whatever I needed to to buy that sucker .I think I would be getting a 50 pounder


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

The Full Throttle is the Ultimate Hunting Bow ! In 33 years of bowhunting I have not found anything that even comes close. I am seriously considering a 50lb one for 3-d next year, and thats a mouthful for me because I love my Supra Max. We will see what PSE has to offer though, I'm always in for a new Bow :wink:


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Bump for anyone else


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

To get back on track. DNA is gone, so is the drive LT, slight changes to the single cam line but not 100% sure on which ones.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

new cross bow is the only thing I have real info on,,,,


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

It is about time for a redesign of the target bows. Wonder if that will happen this year?


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Heard they were making the Supra faster.


----------



## Snakum (Oct 8, 2013)

Was told they'll have a hot, single cam with slightly longer ATA to replace the Prophecy. Supposedly >340 IBO.

What I would _like _though, is a 32" ATA Full Throttle with a 6" BH.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

4IDARCHER said:


> To get back on track. DNA is gone, so is the drive LT, slight changes to the single cam line but not 100% sure on which ones.


Anything more ?


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

02transam said:


> Full throttle 6" brace 80% letoff


I'd like to see any PSE 80% letoff lol


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

35" full throttle would be sweet, how about 360ibo with a 6" brace. That would be a killer hunting bow, and make it weight 4lbs


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Rod Savini said:


> 35" full throttle would be sweet, how about 360ibo with a 6" brace. That would be a killer hunting bow, and make it weight 4lbs


Yeah make it out of 7075 like the DNA riser


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

DNA sp 7 is coming. I think


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

We will see... Not sure If I'm going to host the full pictures again anymore, last years materials caused 8GB of traffic from that single (2MB) picture.

Then again, I suspect I did PSE a favor with that generating all kinds of buzz.

OR they could just do it themselves and drop the catalog online instead, making them one of the first. Either way, I'm not hunting for the early info anyways, only makes the wait till you have to bow in hands longer.


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

Im about to pull trigger on Preminition today lol now im wanting to wait tell 2015


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

I've heard they'll have one very fast bow, some fast bows and some target bows this year.


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

bighunterguy said:


> I'd like to see any PSE 80% letoff lol


I would be all over that, love pse bows but I like a 80% let off.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

If you give me a 33-35 DNA Sp with 6-7 inch brace Id be in love.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

X-file said:


> It is about time for a redesign of the target bows. Wonder if that will happen this year?


No. I'm hearing about cam options on the Dominators and no other changes to that lineup. 

The only bow I've heard about is supposedly a main line bow with a drive-like hybrid cam. Supposedly it's way too much bow for the $. Who knows if it is accurate but I was told 34" with an IBO around 340.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

huckfinn38 said:


> If you give me a 33-35 DNA Sp with 6-7 inch brace Id be in love.


That is basically the source. Except the source does not have a flex slide


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

X-file said:


> That is basically the source. Except the source does not have a flex slide


Or the nicer limb pockets and light riser, all of which are important to me.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I will be interested in what they put out. I have never owned one but I like the cam system and grips from afar. If they have something in my DL range that will make a little more speed than I am used to I will be interested.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I shoot better with bows that have less let-off


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

wvmountaineer83 said:


> I shoot better with bows that have less let-off


What he said


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd like to see the DNA riser stretched to 33"-34" ATA, 6ish brace, with a new cam that is aggressive like the full throttle but has a valley more like the DNA SP. IBO in the 355-360 range. It's going to take something along those lines to get me to move on from my DNA SP.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> No. I'm hearing about cam options on the Dominators and no other changes to that lineup.
> 
> The only bow I've heard about is supposedly a main line bow with a drive-like hybrid cam. Supposedly it's way too much bow for the $. Who knows if it is accurate but I was told 34" with an IBO around 340.


We must have similar "hearing".


----------



## wihill (May 19, 2008)

Love my DNA, sorry to see the model move along but I'm keeping mine for a long time. 

I'd like to see single cam in the mid 340's or better with the DNA SP enhancements/riser so I've got a singlecam option in the stable.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

bighunterguy said:


> i'd like to see any pse 80% letoff lol


heck yes i would buy one


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

PSE needs to build more bows in 31" and longer draw lengths !
Off topic, but, so does Mathews.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> PSE needs to build more bows in 31" and longer draw lengths !
> Off topic, but, so does Mathews.


You know

A 35" ata 5-1/4 to 6" BH full throttle XL would probably go to longer DL

But PSE doesn't make it 

But if they did, ID BUY 3!


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with what I got now, we will have to see what comes out. I herd from the shop that they have a bunch of new stuff coming out!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

zekezoe said:


> DNA sp 7 is coming. I think


This would be a sweet hunting bow.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

A new version of the 2010 bmxl with adjustable letoff 65/80%. Give it the flex slide and upgrade the riser material and you would have a killer do all bow. I no the old one had adjustable letoff but it's a nice option and the bmxl was light for a 36" ata bow and with the new material like the sp riser it would light weight. It's a pipe dream but oh well...


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

thebeav said:


> A new version of the 2010 bmxl with adjustable letoff 65/80%. Give it the flex slide and upgrade the riser material and you would have a killer do all bow. I no the old one had adjustable letoff but it's a nice option and the bmxl was light for a 36" ata bow and with the new material like the sp riser it would light weight. It's a pipe dream but oh well...


X2 I would by it now


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

x3 I would be buying also.


thebeav said:


> A new version of the 2010 bmxl with adjustable letoff 65/80%. Give it the flex slide and upgrade the riser material and you would have a killer do all bow. I no the old one had adjustable letoff but it's a nice option and the bmxl was light for a 36" ata bow and with the new material like the sp riser it would light weight. It's a pipe dream but oh well...


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

They also need some cam options in the target bow line me cams are nice but not on every bow. I also would like to see some different camo it won't happen because if mossy oak and pse relationship but predator asat or kryptek would be awesome.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Dominator w Drive Cams that's a standard order bow not having to custom shop or Frankenbow one.


----------



## steelehuntin (Dec 18, 2010)

Something for the women.........but without the high marketed price tag of "women" bow. My wife is wanting to start shooting and hunting again.


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Limb stops, 80% letoff, better factory strings


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

blakeman said:


> Limb stops, 80% letoff, better factory strings


Oh god, I hope not..... Make no mistake, I shot a limb stopped Rytera Alien-Z VERY well at one time. I just prefer the choices you have with a cable stopped bow.

A bow performs extraordinarily well at short draw lengths would be great. The phenom and Supras do very well at 26" but I'd like a bit more. 
Honestly, I'm not _real _impressed with the performance numbers of any of their shorter a-to-a "hunting" bows at the shortest draw lengths (26" and less). Do not misunderstand me as I do really like my DNA SP! I have been shooting it VERY good at 60+ yards. But it's performance numbers just don't carry down very well to my 26" draw. I killed deer with it last year and I can guarantee I'll kill with it this year. It's a 345-337 IBO rated bow and it does not carry those numbers down to a 26" draw.


----------



## bassbusta01 (Jan 23, 2009)

More riser color options for the target line-up


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

thebeav said:


> They also need some cam options in the target bow line me cams are nice but not on every bow. I also would like to see some different camo it won't happen because if mossy oak and pse relationship but predator asat or kryptek would be awesome.


Absolutely 

Would love to have kolorfusion as standard and different camps as well, for what we pay for them I'd like to get an awesome coating as well

Would love to have kolorfused predator fall grey full throttle


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> I will be interested in what they put out. I have never owned one but I like the cam system and grips from afar. If they have something in my DL range that will make a little more speed than I am used to I will be interested.


Ummmm, you need to get your hands on a "Freak" you big ape....


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Okie101 said:


> Ummmm, you need to get your hands on a "Freak" you big ape....


Lol!

I want a 34-36" at a bow to hunt with. I do like the Freak though.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> Lol!
> 
> I want a 34-36" at a bow to hunt with. I do like the Freak though.


Ahhhh, a -minifreak- for the -bowfreak-..........hope it happens....


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hoping for a Source type bow with upgraded pockets and flex slide.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Bump it up top


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

All In country built crossbows I'm hearing


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Bump for someone to post some pics


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Come on someone ?

Pix ?


----------



## ComfortablyNumb (Aug 31, 2010)

Just don't change the Supra Max.........The best shooting bow that I have shot in the past 35 years.


----------



## steelehuntin (Dec 18, 2010)

Just over a week out............come on somebody got to know something about the new pse coming out.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

Hopefully it has a valley and a smoother draw with 6"bh


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I would like to see a new 35"+ ATA shoot through cables/riser PSE. Seems like other companies are jumping on the shoot thru designs. Yes, I know the Dominator exists, but not with shoot thru cables unless you mod it yourself. It would be nice to have a truly ambidextrous setup where the string is actually centered in between the limbs.


----------



## ryno529 (Apr 14, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/video.php?v=10152297064231059&set=vb.55708801058&type=2&theater

It will be here October 2nd


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd be happy with a flex slide on the Phenom...


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

We should have the new catalogs very soon...


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Any info yet?


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

You will love what you will be seeing very soon!!!


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

hmmmm, new camo is nice.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

How about a true 355 ibo bow with the smoothest draw for a speed bow ;-)

Something right in between the FT and DNA.

This bow will be 8fps faster than the Bowtech RPM360.

The Vergence!!!!


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

whack n' stack said:


> How about a true 355 ibo bow with the smoothest draw for a speed bow ;-)
> 
> Something right in between the FT and DNA.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I want. Something between a full throttle and DNA SP. With a DNA style riser. I'm sorry but I think the FT riser is ugly a hello.


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll see all the 2015 models tomorrow at my local shop.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I heard a 390 fps bow is on the way...just not sure what year yet..Stay tuned........ hey,what about a 33" ata and me cams with a 366 ibo.....hahahaha...I will be in the woods...Enjoy the new bows,i do not get them for 10 months anyway as it takes Pse most of the year to get the LH out...Grizz


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

bcowette said:


> This is exactly what I want. Something between a full throttle and DNA SP. With a DNA style riser. I'm sorry but I think the FT riser is ugly a hello.


Ask and you shall receive!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

whack n' stack said:


> Ask and you shall receive!!


Yes ye shall!!! Had a very interesting conversation with my rep today. That's bout all I will say. I told him to put me one on the brown truck just as soon as humanly possible.....:wink:


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Is this thing on a 7000 series dna style riser?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

alligood729 said:


> Yes ye shall!!! Had a very interesting conversation with my rep today. That's bout all I will say. I told him to put me one on the brown truck just as soon as humanly possible.....:wink:


A lot of PSE folks are going to be happy with this bow!!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

whack n' stack said:


> A lot of PSE folks are going to be happy with this bow!!


Please sir can we have some more?


Info that is


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Full throttle XL ?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

kurtvl said:


> full throttle xl ?


please be so


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Hoping for a 35" ata 6" brace speed bow with a source or evo type cam. Heck a drive cam on it would work


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Instead of a Full Throttle, how about a 7/8's throttle. 7" brace height, 1/8" of valley and about a 32-33 ATA.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Heck, I'd like to see the Drive cam on a 6" brace with a 32" ATA on a fancied-up riser with the nice pockets, maybe a flex slide. That would be an incredible bow. Butter smooth draw with a 340+ IBO. Make it so...


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

steelehuntin said:


> Something for the women.........but without the high marketed price tag of "women" bow. My wife is wanting to start shooting and hunting again.


I've heard they might bring back the Stinger and make it for women, the Stinger Stiletto.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

ILOVE3D said:


> I've heard they might bring back the Stinger and make it for women, the Stinger Stiletto.


There may be a little variation on the stinger....hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Tag


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

cuttingedge said:


> Instead of a Full Throttle, how about a 7/8's throttle. 7" brace height, 1/8" of valley and about a 32-33 ATA.


I was with you with 7" brace
Full throttle cams 
But you lost me at 32-33 ATA

make it 35 and I'm in


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

whack n' stack said:


> A lot of PSE folks are going to be happy with this bow!!


Very happy....


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

X-file said:


> Please sir can we have some more?
> 
> 
> Info that is


All the info I know, I posted up the thread.^^^^


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

So is this bow in the teaser youtube clip the Vergence?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

How about some specs ?

I'm sure the top dealers have their catalogs now


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Saw a video on their FB page. FT cam with adjustable DL


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

juspassinthru said:


> Saw a video on their FB page. FT cam with adjustable DL


Is it the same speed ?


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

The new video looks more like a core cam on an FT riser. I hope not because that could cost me about $1k


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

PSE should just bring back a modernized version of the HF6


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

2015 Dominators, perhaps?
ftp://ftp.pse-archery.com/ads/International/2015_Dominators_Ad.pdf


----------



## JJGRdude (Jul 16, 2012)

I have heard from a very reliable resource it is going to be faster than the DNA, but slower than the Full Throttle. No details on ATA or brace height yet.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

JJGRdude said:


> I have heard from a very reliable resource it is going to be faster than the DNA, but slower than the Full Throttle. No details on ATA or brace height yet.


It is the specs I posted above guys.


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

2015 specs are out there...


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Powhatan said:


> 2015 specs are out there...


where?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Powhatan said:


> 2015 specs are out there...


I just scoured all the recent ftp files and didn't find anything except for the dominator ad...


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

...and is it just me or do they have those bows labeled wrong? Looks like the one on the left is the 3d max dc and the one on the right is the dom max md


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

It does look like they are reversed.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

the only other 2015 thing I found is this crossbow:


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

rook-e said:


> I'll see all the 2015 models tomorrow at my local shop.


So did you get them?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

whack n' stack said:


> How about a true 355 ibo bow with the smoothest draw for a speed bow ;-)
> 
> Something right in between the FT and DNA.
> 
> ...


Short ata or long? Light or heavy?


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Heading there in just a few minutes


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

rook-e said:


> Heading there in just a few minutes


Don't forget pics of each bow and pics of the bow data cards with the specs!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

We'll be waiting. :wink:


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

Y'all see the video on PSE's YouTube channel? Looks like either a new camo pattern or just a better looking MossyOak Infinity...Chrck it out! Looks like a all new cam as well.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

CaptainClutch said:


> Y'all see the video on PSE's YouTube channel? Looks like either a new camo pattern or just a better looking MossyOak Infinity...Chrck it out! Looks like a all new cam as well.


PSE replied to guesses about the bow in the video on their facebook and said it is a new Mossy Oak pattern...

PSE Archery: Interesting guesses guys. I will say that I have read them all and no one has even been close yet. It will feature a new Mossy Oak pattern and it is in my opinion the best bow we have ever made.
1 · September 24 at 12:09am


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like they added the old mossy oak camo back to the lineup, and it has a modded full throttle/ core cam. Looks like possibly a little longer ata then then the DNA, to me looks full throttle ish in length. Looks like a lighter full throttle riser also. Looks promising so far


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Where is the full throttle XL


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Can we get a full bow picture of the decree


----------



## sky30 (Oct 22, 2012)

What is the weight on the decree?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow...really liking the specs on the decree for a hunting rig...slightly longer ATA length and more letoff than the DNA but faster than it....just wonder what the mass weight is


----------



## sky30 (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like similar cam to DNA but with limb stop?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Seeing some 80% let off on some of those tags....


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Original Bow Madness had 80% let off. Where are they 2015 target bow?


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

I am thinking a decree might be headed to Nv........


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Can we see full bow photos ? Please !


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Wish the decree had an extra inch of ata


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

bcowette said:


> Wish the decree had an extra inch of ata


With the size of the cams on it I bet it shoots like it is a couple inches longer


----------



## naturemade (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm glad those red mods are gone. Easier for different color accessories.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

BP1992 said:


> Short ata or long? Light or heavy?


Great question!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Where is the full throttle XL


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

ChuckA84 said:


> With the size of the cams on it I bet it shoots like it is a couple inches longer


I'm taking the cams into account.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Weight of the decree? Is there no Full Throttle or DNA this year?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

BP1992 said:


> Weight of the decree? Is there no Full Throttle or DNA this year?


I heard the SP will be in still. The regular DNA, no.

Not sure about the FT. I would imagine it will still be in the line up tho.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Great (sarcastically) ;(

Now that I have gotten into obsession pse comes out with the 2 bows that I wanted them to make last year. Plus a drive type cam on a d3d that will go to my dl. This could be an expensive year for me.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Source hd, I need that.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Source HD is gonna be the _HEAT_!

Dawg


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Any pics of the new camo????


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

Liking the decree...


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted already but here's a teaser video I found. Looks like the new camo in the pics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9XcMdjdYiY


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

Giger said:


> Not sure if this has been posted already but here's a teaser video I found. Looks like the new camo in the pics
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9XcMdjdYiY


Realtree AP Black?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Anymore pics of new bows


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like the new camo might be Mossy Oak Break Up maybe???


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

CaptainClutch said:


> Looks like the new camo might be Mossy Oak Break Up maybe???


Realtree AP Black


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Prisoner$ said:


> Realtree AP Black


According to their Facebook, it's the new 2015 mossy oak camo


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Can someone please get full pics of the bows?


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

Rod Savini said:


> According to their Facebook, it's the new 2015 mossy oak camo


I was just guessing at it.


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

The source HD has the best all around specs but no flex slide once again. I don't get it


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

What's the HD for?


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

The Source HD has my eye, does anyone know what the price will be on it?


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmmm... Appears that the 80721 cam set is a drive cam with a limb stop added to the top. Would this be the HD cam? I can't really say that I find a stop, limb or otherwise, necessary on my Drives but it looks to be an option now for those who want it.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Where are the pics , I know some of u guys have em let's see them !!!!!!


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

ky_bowhunter said:


> The source HD has the best all around specs but no flex slide once again. I don't get it


X2

Love the original source specs also, but again lower grade pockets and no flex slide. Means not really an upgrade from my vendetta with ME cams.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

come on guys we need pictures


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Both of those are entirely new cams....with round cable tracks like the Drive. Nice.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Both of those are entirely new cams....with round cable tracks like the Drive. Nice.


Oops, not both of them. 

But, black modules. Thank goodness. I hate red.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

tmorelli said:


> Oops, not both of them.
> 
> But, black modules. Thank goodness. I hate red.


I hated the red mods also.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Did one of the mods in the pics look just like the Z5 cams?


----------



## j470 (Apr 20, 2013)

400 fps


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

ky_bowhunter said:


> The source HD has the best all around specs but no flex slide once again. I don't get it


I agree and I don't get it either....


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

So what bow is using this top cam? Bowmadness?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

nccrutch said:


> So what bow is using this top cam? Bowmadness?
> View attachment 2050715


Yep.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Can we get some pictures? I know someone is holding out!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bcowette said:


> Can we get some pictures? I know someone is holding out!


Amen somebody shold now with pictures


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Lots of people are holding out come on let's see some PSE bow pics


----------



## tim.fleming (Apr 7, 2013)

they already have a 370 fps bow with no valley so im guessing a 380 fps speed bow with no letoff


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone know prices yet?


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

I gotta wonder if the new DC "type" cam with 80% let-off and the added limb stop (from the Source Hd) will come on this years Freak. That is, _IF_ the Freak is staying for 2015. "Super Freak". Kinda catchy!!!

Dawg


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

If its possible to put Full Throttle cams on that Decree riser THAT would be my bow...true 363 ibo 6" brace bow


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

apamambax said:


> If its possible to put Full Throttle cams on that Decree riser THAT would be my bow...true 363 ibo 6" brace bow


I pretty much have that with my DNA with full throttle cams....


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> I pretty much have that with my DNA with full throttle cams....


I like the looks of the riser better on the full throttle and decree....how did the poundage work out for you and what speeds are you getting


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

If you can post partial pictures how come theres no full pictures


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

rook-e said:


>


Can we get a full pic of the decree?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

The cams are intriguing. They basically appear to have two new Drive-like cam systems....one with an optional top limb stop and one without.... And the original drive....and the mini-drive. I wonder why two new ones instead of just one.


----------



## rushton1571 (Mar 5, 2007)

i got tried of waiting for a bow that i wanted so i built one full throttle with source cams . best bow i ever shot. also lentghen out my evo to 33" ata and i put evo cams on my omen


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are all the pics I have. 
The dominator max now has mini drive cams and the dominator 3d now has drive cams. Other than that nothing stood out as new. The Stinger is back and all bows are now split limb.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Does the decree just have a full throttle riser with a modified angle on the limb pockets or is it a whole new riser?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

So I take it no full throttle XL ?


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

KurtVL said:


> So I take it no full throttle XL ?


Prob not......ive got my fingers crossed tho, been itching to shoot one and prob buy if it was longer ata


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

KurtVL said:


> So I take it no full throttle XL ?


I am gonna go with a negative on that


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd vote for a 35.5" - 36" speed bow. Not enough 35"+ fast bows out there. A Full Throttle XL would be nice...


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

apamambax said:


> I like the looks of the riser better on the full throttle and decree....how did the poundage work out for you and what speeds are you getting


70 lb DNA sp limbs made a 60lb max with the full throttle cams.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

wdriver said:


> I'd vote for a 35.5" - 36" speed bow. Not enough 35"+ fast bows out there. A Full Throttle XL would be nice...


I have a supra riser with the short bowmadness limbs. 36" ata, 6" brace shoots around 322 at 5gpp at 27.75" amo draw.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

ccriley6 said:


> Prob not......ive got my fingers crossed tho, been itching to shoot one and prob buy if it was longer ata


I'm hoping PSE brings the center pull geometry to the supra so I could have a supra FT


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

sneak1413 said:


> I have a supra riser with the short bowmadness limbs. 36" ata, 6" brace shoots around 322 at 5gpp at 27.75" amo draw.


what cams???
as in short BM limbs, do you mean BM xs limbs?


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Does pse have any longer limbs so that you could make a 6-6.25 brace full throttle


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ccriley6 said:


> what cams???
> as in short BM limbs, do you mean BM xs limbs?


Most of the bowmadness have the same 10.5" limbs. I'm using me cams and they max at 28.75".


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

bcowette said:


> Does the decree just have a full throttle riser with a modified angle on the limb pockets or is it a whole new riser?


Anyone care to answer this^^^^


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> No. I'm hearing about cam options on the Dominators and no other changes to that lineup.
> 
> The only bow I've heard about is supposedly a main line bow with a drive-like hybrid cam. Supposedly it's way too much bow for the $. Who knows if it is accurate but I was told 34" with an IBO around 340.


I heard the same. Cam change for the Dominator and that's about it.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Are the min evo cams gone ?


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Target bows are unchanged I believe other than the addition of adding a Dominator with Mini Drives and a Dominator 3D with Drive Cams. Pretty *Bleh* if you ask me considering people have been doing this for the last year already. They will still have both bows available with ME cams also.

The Decree is the only bow that even seems interesting in their line up. Not sure how heavy we will go with PSE this year due to that.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

SlinginZ7 said:


> Target bows are unchanged I believe other than the addition of adding a Dominator with Mini Drives and a Dominator 3D with Drive Cams. Pretty *Bleh* if you ask me considering people have been doing this for the last year already. They will still have both bows available with ME cams also.
> 
> The Decree is the only bow that even seems interesting in their line up. Not sure how heavy we will go with PSE this year due to that.


Is the riser on the Decree a modified Full Throttle riser or is it a whole new riser? Spec wise the Decree would've been perfect if it were an inch longer ATA but I'll still be buying one.


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

bcowette said:


> Is the riser on the Decree a modified Full Throttle riser or is it a whole new riser? Spec wise the Decree would've been perfect if it were an inch longer ATA but I'll still be buying one.


That I'm not sure of. Haven't received the catalog yet just our paperwork which lists all the bows for our demo programs.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Although I don't like the valley (or lack of) of the DNA, or even that of the SP, I do really like the riser and pockets. The look great and are lightweight. Wonder why PSE doesn't do more with the high quality material that makes them so light.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> Although I don't like the valley (or lack of) of the DNA, or even that of the SP, I do really like the riser and pockets. The look great and are lightweight. Wonder why PSE doesn't do more with the high quality material that makes them so light.


The Decree with a DNA type riser would be one awesome bow!


----------



## Snakum (Oct 8, 2013)

The Bow Madness 30 specs look very close to the BMXP. Almost like they traded 5% more let-off for 5 fps in speed. I didn't hear much about the BMXP here on AT, but they must sell a ton of Bow Madness models to have two more in the line-up again this year. 

The Decree definitely looks good, spec-wise. Want to shoot it, fer sure. Growing up - Archery wise - on the BMXS I don't mind a short valley, and it keeps me honest/accurate. If the Decree pulls/holds/aims as well as a tuned DNA SP (I shot a poorly tuned one initially and it sucked) they will sell a ton of them, I'm sure. I recently shot a well-tuned SP and it was the smoothest, sweetest, most accurate bow (for me) I've shot yet. Hope the Decree is similar at 355. Will be awesome.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Still wondering what the weight of the decree will be???


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

BP1992 said:


> Still wondering what the weight of the decree will be???


x2.


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> The cams are intriguing. They basically appear to have two new Drive-like cam systems....one with an optional top limb stop and one without.... And the original drive....and the mini-drive. I wonder why two new ones instead of just one.


My guess is that the normal Bow Madness guys (non AT types) could not care less about a super hard back wall and for them the limb stop is an unnecessary complication. I certainly didn't feel the need for one on my Drive or L6 cams. The Bow Madness upper cam looks to be a bit heavier in design that might be a tad slower than the more finely machined cam. I also don't know if it is a different size than the Drive. 

There is a vocal segment of the population that demands a hard/limb stop and they are often willing to spend more time and money on the product. I could be wrong though again, just a guess.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

So I just stumbled across that on 04-14-2014 PSE applied for trademarks of DECREE, DRIVE, and RED...wonder what the red is?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

BP1992 said:


> Still wondering what the weight of the decree will be???




To me it just looks like a full throttle riser so I would guess the weight would be really similar to the FT. Any weight they saved in the riser would probably be offset by the cams being heavier than FT cams. I'd guess it's within an OZ of the FT. We'll see soon.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

bcowette said:


> To me it just looks like a full throttle riser so I would guess the weight would be really similar to the FT. Any weight they saved in the riser would probably be offset by the cams being heavier than FT cams. I'd guess it's within an OZ of the FT. We'll see soon.


That might be the one thing that would keep me from getting it. I'm hoping for 3.8 or under.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bcowette said:


> To me it just looks like a full throttle riser so I would guess the weight would be really similar to the FT. Any weight they saved in the riser would probably be offset by the cams being heavier than FT cams. I'd guess it's within an OZ of the FT. We'll see soon.


Look closely the cutouts are different and unless they went radical on limbs the riser is going to be shorter due to the shorter ata and longer brace. But shape otherwise is similar.


----------



## wihill (May 19, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> So I just stumbled across that on 04-14-2014 PSE applied for trademarks of DECREE, DRIVE, and RED...wonder what the red is?


Interesting in that it would follow the previous generations of three letter names - AXE, EVO, DNA, and now RED.

And who wouldn't want to see "RED", certainly not the competition....


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> Look closely the cutouts are different and unless they went radical on limbs the riser is going to be shorter due to the shorter ata and longer brace. But shape otherwise is similar.


You are actually correct the cutouts do look different. That makes me happy because I thought the FT riser was butt ugly.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

wihill said:


> Interesting in that it would follow the previous generations of three letter names - AXE, EVO, DNA, and now RED.
> 
> And who wouldn't want to see "RED", certainly not the competition....




RED as in blood spilling from a 180" buck?????


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Red?


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Decree is for sure 3.7lbs


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

axeforce6 said:


> Decree is for sure 3.7lbs


That would be awesome.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

So again I will ask what the MSRP will be. If it is the 1099 that the FT is then I'm out


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

axeforce6 said:


> Decree is for sure 3.7lbs




You know this or are guessing?


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

zekezoe said:


> DNA sp 7 is coming. I think


Would love to see that one.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

axeforce6 said:


> Decree is for sure 3.7lbs


I better get some money ready then!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

axeforce6 said:


> Decree is for sure 3.7lbs



Oh shoot, looks like I am out over a grand. If it holds on target well I am having a new bow.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

BP1992 said:


> I better get some money ready then!


Same here. the specs are just awesome


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

If the Decree is really 3.7 lbs, has a smooth draw cycle, has a valley, and is quiet it will go down as one of the best bows ever made. My biggest concern will be how quiet it is being that fast and only 3.7 lbs.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

bcowette said:


> If the Decree is really 3.7 lbs, has a smooth draw cycle, has a valley, and is quiet it will go down as one of the best bows ever made. My biggest concern will be how quiet it is being that fast and only 3.7 lbs.


Everyone loved how quiet my DNA was. So why should this be any different?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Rod Savini said:


> Everyone loved how quiet my DNA was. So why should this be any different?




I feel like my EVO was way quieter than my DNA SP


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

bcowette said:


> I feel like my EVO was way quieter than my DNA SP


My DNA was quieter then my DS evo. In fact my DNA was probably the quietest bow I have owned so far.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Rod Savini said:


> My DNA was quieter then my DS evo. In fact my DNA was probably the quietest bow I have owned so far.


I think a lot of mine might be the rest. I had an apache on my evo and I have an HDX on my DNA SP.


----------



## OmenSmoke (Dec 24, 2012)

You want to see the new pse decree


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I would be all over it, TWICE, if that thing has a valley. I love the specs and speed and looks of PSE's but have found that I don't do well with small valley bows in the tree stand in January in Iowa, or in the mountains gasping for air.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

OmenSmoke said:


> You want to see the new pse decree
> View attachment 2052662


If you have a full bow pic, then hell yeah!


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Either way, we should see it tomorrow.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Apparently, PSE has a group of enforcers out that will silence anybody attempting to release pics of anything but the spec tag!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

c5mrr270 said:


> Apparently, PSE has a group of enforcers out that will silence anybody attempting to release pics of anything but the spec tag!


Check post #115. Not the full bow but most of it


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Very similar riser look to the FT


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Angel King said:


> Either way, we should see it tomorrow.


You mean Thursday, Oct. 2nd


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

X-file said:


> Check post #115. Not the full bow but most of it


a picture of the name badge and a couple riser cut outs is hardly most of the bow. This is driving me nuts. Let's see this damn thing.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

bcowette said:


> a picture of the name badge and a couple riser cut outs is hardly most of the bow. This is driving me nuts. Let's see this damn thing.


^^ x2


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is a video with a little more from PSE facebook

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152300991176059


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Also a siloutte of the bow on their facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/OfficialPSEArchery


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

The title of this thread is misleading and I'm sad. Here I was thinking we'd see a new PSE today.


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

This is all I've got so far. Im interested in the Bowmadness 34 myself!


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

so with that list, which is the flagship pictured? seems like the full throttle to me. bow madness 30? decree?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

BeastofEast said:


> so with that list, which is the flagship pictured? seems like the full throttle to me. bow madness 30? decree?


Flagship is the decree...355 fps, 6" brace, 31-5/8 ATA, 75% letoff and supposedly 3.7# mass weight


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

BeastofEast said:


> so with that list, which is the flagship pictured? seems like the full throttle to me. bow madness 30? decree?



The flagship in the teaser is the Decree. Decree is the only bow offered in that camo.


----------



## sky30 (Oct 22, 2012)

So decree not offered in if camo, bit dissapointed. 

I cant see how the mass weight can be same as the dna when the riser looks more like the full trottle. My guess is around 4lbs but hope it is lighter.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Give me even a Hoyt fuel cam valley and I am sold. If it is anything like the FT though, no thanks. Maybe though you could set the mods back one setting and get better valley.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> Give me even a Hoyt fuel cam valley and I am sold. If it is anything like the FT though, no thanks. Maybe though you could set the mods back one setting and get better valley.


I agree, hopefully not 1100usd


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm predicting new string stop. Hopefully something smaller and lighter. If the bow is really 3.7 lbs that would be an easy spot to shave a few OZ.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

4IDARCHER said:


> Give me even a Hoyt fuel cam valley and I am sold. If it is anything like the FT though, no thanks. Maybe though you could set the mods back one setting and get better valley.


My thoughts exactly! The full throttle was the absolute worst bow ibe ever shot in my life. Wasn't fun to shoot at all! My worst nightmare as a hunting bow, or any kind of bow for that matter! 
Not the DNA SP.......... That was one of the nicest bows I be ever shot! Still a little bit too small a valley for me, but wow, was that bow a smooth shooter! Probably the best looking bow of 2014 in black too. Right behind the xpedition xcentric. 
Can't wait to c the new ones and go shoot them!!!!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Bummed nothing intrigues me

Maybe another full throttle, or I don't know, wish PSE had a riser I could franken bow into a 35-36 full throttle


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Hmmm shot some new bows today anyone ? I did get some of new stuff


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

steve hilliard said:


> Hmmm shot some new bows today anyone ? I did get some of new stuff


Let's see it!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Sorry. No pictures yet


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

KurtVL said:


> Bummed nothing intrigues me
> 
> Maybe another full throttle, or I don't know, wish PSE had a riser I could franken bow into a 35-36 full throttle


*Exactly. I wish they would come out with a fast 36" bow. I'd be all over it.*


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

wdriver said:


> *Exactly. I wish they would come out with a fast 36" bow. I'd be all over it.*


They came out with that back in 2009...bowmadness xl


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

bcowette said:


> I'm predicting new string stop. Hopefully something smaller and lighter. If the bow is really 3.7 lbs that would be an easy spot to shave a few OZ.


The weight spec is really the one I'm waiting to hear. Everything else looks good to me.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

steve hilliard said:


> Sorry. No pictures yet


Man rule # 1 ..........no pic , then it didn't happen. lol


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> They came out with that back in 2009...bowmadness xl


Those were good bows, however, I was thinking 350-ish IBO.


----------



## sky30 (Oct 22, 2012)

steve hilliard said:


> Hmmm shot some new bows today anyone ? I did get some of new stuff


Did u shoot decree?
If so how it compare to dna or ft?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

steve hilliard said:


> Hmmm shot some new bows today anyone ? I did get some of new stuff


How did the Decree shoot?


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't care anything about a too short ata and too short bh little pocket rocket bow that *I *can't hit anything with. What changed on the Source to make it "HD"? That is the one I want to hear about.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

DustyRx said:


> I don't care anything about a too short ata and too short bh little pocket rocket bow that *I *can't hit anything with. What changed on the Source to make it "HD"? That is the one I want to hear about.


Hype drive. Updated drive cams with an 80% let off now instead of 75, limb stop and only lost 3fps off the source IBO from last year. My guess is its gonna be wicked easy to draw


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Rod Savini said:


> Hype drive. Updated drive cams with an 80% let off now instead of 75, limb stop and only lost 3fps off the source IBO from last year. My guess is its gonna be wicked easy to draw


That sounds awesome. Thanks! I have found out that apparently 6"bh bows don't agree with me. The one I have will be gone as soon as season is over. I will certainly look at the source.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

DustyRx said:


> That sounds awesome. Thanks! I have found out that apparently 6"bh bows don't agree with me. The one I have will be gone as soon as season is over. I will certainly look at the source.


33" ata, 7" brace, 80% let off, hyper drive cam with a limb stop added to the top cam and still 332fps IBO. Bow is gonna be a sweet shorter ata bow


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Rod Savini said:


> 33" ata, 7" brace, 80% let off, hyper drive cam with a limb stop added to the top cam and still 332fps IBO. Bow is gonna be a sweet shorter ata bow


Perfect specs for me!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

tim.fleming said:


> they already have a 370 fps bow with no valley so im guessing a 380 fps speed bow with no letoff


Too funny.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

DustyRx said:


> That sounds awesome. Thanks! I have found out that apparently 6"bh bows don't agree with me. The one I have will be gone as soon as season is over. I will certainly look at the source.


Yep, same here.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Countdown?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Source HD might peak my interest. I want ease of draw and valley for all around/and temp hunting bow. Wonder why they didn't add the flex guard though.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ChuckA84 said:


> They came out with that back in 2009...bowmadness xl


Yup
That's what I'm shooting now but with me cams. Little faster than the single cam bow madness.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I will say this about PSE: the amount of different cams, letoff, draw stop, and other options make them one very intriguing option. I love their grip, and I like their price tags for the most part. I just wish they would do something about the rotating modules and offer up a shoot through cam from the factory.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

what is the scoop on the BowMadness 34? Cam type? DL? IBO?


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

c5mrr270 said:


> The weight spec is really the one I'm waiting to hear. Everything else looks good to me.


its for sure 3.7lbs guys


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

i have pictures..


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Have I missed something? Where are the pics??????


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

axeforce6 said:


> i have pictures..


You should be banned!!! and flogged with a BowTech!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

axeforce6 said:


> i have pictures..


Why tell us if you won't post them???


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone have the full catalog? I'm wondering about the target bows and a new Olympic recurve


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> what is the scoop on the BowMadness 34? Cam type? DL? IBO?


Waiting too. If they throw the drive cam on there will be a Vendetta remake which I am okay with!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

The Decree is out on Facebook. No pictures. Just video.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Start posting pictures here boys.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Yea, its noon Eastern right? Lets see um.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Is the Decree 24.5" - 30" or is it 26.5" - 30"?


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Any changes on the Full Throttle???


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

No pictures on FB yet. Just a video for the Decree. Blake says the PSE website will be updated today.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

One thing I'm noticing is they are not saying anything about the valley. I'm guessing it's full throttle like.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

bcowette said:


> One thing I'm noticing is they are not saying anything about the valley. I'm guessing it's full throttle like.


Noticed that too. Won't give it a second look if it's anything like it at all. Nothing worse on a bow than one that wants to rip your arm fast enough to stick it in the target next to the arrow!


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

rutjunky said:


> Noticed that too. Won't give it a second look if it's anything like it at all. Nothing worse on a bow than one that wants to rip your arm fast enough to stick it in the target next to the arrow!


Oh but it makes you a better shooter! Lol so every PSE owner says


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

bighunterguy said:


> Oh but it makes you a better shooter! Lol so every PSE owner says


Yeah, that's what I "heard" too. I shot a full throttle. And my groups we absolutely terrible!!! Can't b accurate with a bows that your not comfortable with. I can promise u that. And there is nothing cool about missing, even at 370 fps!


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

To defend PSE somewhat I don't need a huge valley at all. In fact I do shoot a small or non existent valley really well. WHEN STANDING ON FLAT GROUND SHOOTING AT TARGETS. When I'm up in a tree stand in 5 degree weather with a big jacket on trying to figure out where I'm going to get a shot off I want some valley. Don't want elite type valley but I need something.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

The FB page said they'll also offer a long valley stop option for all PSE bows.

And Blake said the valley on the Decree is "very nice". For what it's worth. It was covered.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Read in the comments on facebook that there are 2 draw post options. One for short valley and one for longer valley.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bighunterguy said:


> Oh but it makes you a better shooter! Lol so every PSE owner says


If u shoot back tension style shot... it absolutely helps.... If u just a good ol' trigger slapping punching machine.... well I can see ur point then...


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

angel king said:


> the fb page said they'll also offer a long valley option for all pse bows.




huh?


----------



## Snakum (Oct 8, 2013)

bighunterguy said:


> Oh but it makes you a better shooter! Lol so every PSE owner says


It might not make _you _a better shooter, but it certainly worked better for me. When I was learning it forced me to stay aware of my hold and it kept me on the wall, making my anchor far more consistent than with the HCA and Mathews I was shooting previously. If you're not comfortable with little valley then shoot one that has plenty. Don't understand the sarcasm.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Meh, that's where I'm at with the debut.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

ArcheryAttic said:


> Read in the comments on facebook that there are 2 draw post options. One for short valley and one for longer valley.


Yeah basically over rotating the cam by setting the stops and mods a 1/2 inch different from each other. Did it on both my DNA and DNA SP and it still wasn't a valley to "my" liking.


----------



## Smiley1215 (May 10, 2013)

BeastofEast said:


> Meh, that's where I'm at with the debut.


I'm with ya too


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

bighunterguy said:


> Yeah basically over rotating the cam by setting the stops and mods a 1/2 inch different from each other. Did it on both my DNA and DNA SP and it still wasn't a valley to "my" liking.


Wrong. It sounds like they will have 2 different sets of draw stops and they will fit on most PSE bows.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I just read this on the comments in the facebook picture of the bow

_Chad Hansen Shot it yesterday. Best draw and valley I have ever felt out of a pse sense I started shooting them in 1989_


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

bcowette said:


> I just read this on the comments in the facebook picture of the bow
> 
> _Chad Hansen Shot it yesterday. Best draw and valley I have ever felt out of a pse sense I started shooting them in 1989_


They say that about every PSE every year lol But I guess if they say it's so then has to be! So NOW they finally have a valley! Congrats to PSE


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Really interested to see what they do for the "Long Valley" Draw stops.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

don't creep on the shot and it won't want to take your arm off.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

It sounds like the Axe 6, but lighter and even faster. That bow had a smooth pull, but it was heavy. If 3.7 pounds is real, I think they may have a home run with Decree. Lets wait and see.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

HEY PSE REPS! Spill the beans on the "long valley" draw stops that will be an option for many bows.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

jesses80 said:


> don't creep on the shot and it won't want to take your arm off.


I agree. I also agree that if you have a 160" buck in front of you at 15 yards sometimes your mind doesn't work right.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

will agree with you on that but it could happen with any bow creeping is creeping some just let ya no a little easier and faster when your doing it.


bcowette said:


> I agree. I also agree that if you have a 160" buck in front of you at 15 yards sometimes your mind doesn't work right.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Angel King said:


> It sounds like the Axe 6, but lighter and even faster. That bow had a smooth pull, but it was heavy. If 3.7 pounds is real, I think they may have a home run with Decree. Lets wait and see.


I liked my axe6 for the very short time I head it (slipped from the shops press). But I found the draw really stiff, 60# bow felt like drawing 70. held great though and i loved the grip.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Yah, the draw was very stiff. But remember how smooth and fast it was?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

All you little girls that are over bowed and complaining about pse's lack of valley and letoff....quit your crying. The lineup has 80% letoff now and more 75% letoff than any year prior. If you have a problem holding an extra 3.5 lbs back then your bow is not setup right for you. Either you are pulling too much weight or the draw is too long for you, period. Now pse has brought you the ability to hide your shooting flaws with higher letoff. Be happy! Please stop complaining about it. If you want to make better shots, make your bow fit you.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Wish they square stops with different thickness on the different sides for two letoffs


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

New Pse bows are up' nothing really blowing my mind to be honest.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

apamambax said:


> Wish they square stops with different thickness on the different sides for two letoffs


Only problem with that is some shops are half incompetent and if they where setup angled it would cut servings or make the bow feel like crap...sad but true. An easy way to get a little more letoff on current models is to pull the rubber off the stops and put a little heat shrink tube over the stop to quiet it down. Gives it a hair more valley and letoff and is just enough to not give it a spongy long valley feel that moving the mods forward does. We did this to most if the DNA's we sold to give it just that little extra.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Is the decree supposed to be smooth with a big valley?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

HELLO guys! Read my post on the last page. Everyone seems to be ignoring it. PSE is going to have 2 different sets of stops available. "long valley" stops will be available. That doesn't mean move your mod/draw stops to different settings. It means there will be alternative stop pegs that you screw into the cams for more valley.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> All you little girls that are over bowed and complaining about pse's lack of valley and letoff....quit your crying. The lineup has 80% letoff now and more 75% letoff than any year prior. If you have a problem holding an extra 3.5 lbs back then your bow is not setup right for you. Either you are pulling too much weight or the draw is too long for you, period. Now pse has brought you the ability to hide your shooting flaws with higher letoff. Be happy! Please stop complaining about it. If you want to make better shots, make your bow fit you.


couldnt agree more, so many complain but yet too stubborn or ignorant to realize their too weak for their set-up, hit the weights or drop the poundage or find another bow that fits you, its that simple...dont complain about something you cant handle in the first place


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

bcowette said:


> HELLO guys! Read my post on the last page. Everyone seems to be ignoring it. PSE is going to have 2 different sets of stops available. "long valley" stops will be available. That doesn't mean move your mod/draw stops to different settings. It means there will be alternative stop pegs that you screw into the cams for more valley.


So just lengthens draw length?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

DustyRx said:


> So just lengthens draw length?



I would guess they are just smaller pegs and yes that it probably lengthens the draw length like 1/32 inch or something.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bcowette said:


> I would guess they are just smaller pegs and yes that it probably lengthens the draw length like 1/32 inch or something.


Same thing you can already do now if you read my post above.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

It most certainly has made me a better shot.


bighunterguy said:


> Oh but it makes you a better shooter! Lol so every PSE owner says


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Gary73 said:


> New Pse bows are up' nothing really blowing my mind to be honest.


Agreed,, The Freak intrigued me


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Gary73 said:


> New Pse bows are up' nothing really blowing my mind to be honest.


im with ^ . new camo, thats about all i got from that video and the catalog.


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Same thing you can already do now if you read my post above.


I used this trick thanks to sneak1413 on my DNA and it worked great!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I see a bow madness 34 in my future, possibly a decree depending on the grip. But I basically had a decree only a bit faster all this year. Shot great but decided I liked a longer bow. But for the life of me I can't figure out how I can pick that little light fast bow up and shoot it as good as anything out to 60 or so. The light small bow just doesn't hang with the longer heavier bows at distance.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

http://issuu.com/psearchery/docs/2015_pse_catalog/1

BowMadness 34 will be a great package at $599! Madness Hybrid with similar design to the drive cams


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> http://issuu.com/psearchery/docs/2015_pse_catalog/1
> 
> BowMadness 34 will be a great package at $599! Madness Hybrid with similar design to the drive cams


Where did you see that price? I don't expect the bow madness 34 to be less than $699 bare more likely $799. I have not seen prices yet though.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

sneak1413 said:


> Where did you see that price? I don't expect the bow madness 34 to be less than $699 bare more likely $799. I have not seen prices yet though.


My Mistake was reading the John O'Dell quote that said $599 on the BowMadness 32


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

bcowette said:


> HELLO guys! Read my post on the last page. Everyone seems to be ignoring it. PSE is going to have 2 different sets of stops available. "long valley" stops will be available. That doesn't mean move your mod/draw stops to different settings. It means there will be alternative stop pegs that you screw into the cams for more valley.


So I'm guessing the long valley stop means less speed?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Found the PSE LONG VALLEY HARD STOPS in the catalogue. Says they will increase draw length 1/8 inch.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

BP1992 said:


> So I'm guessing the long valley stop means less speed?


I don't think it would lose speed. The draw length just get's 1/8" longer


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll definitely be buying a Decree if the good valley turns out to be true.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

bcowette said:


> Found the PSE LONG VALLEY HARD STOPS in the catalogue. Says they will increase draw length 1/8 inch.


So they are over rotating the cams just like you would by setting the mods and stops a half inch different. Only they are adding an 1/8 inch to your draw by changing draw stops as opposed to the way I stated. And yes over rotating the cams results in speed loss. All they are doing is taking the rubber off the original stop lol


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

bighunterguy said:


> So they are over rotating the cams just like you would by setting the mods and stops a half inch different. Only they are adding an 1/8 inch to your draw by changing draw stops as opposed to the way I stated. And yes over rotating the cams results in speed loss. All they are doing is taking the rubber off the original stop lol


No they are not. They have rubber on them. They are just smaller.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

bcowette said:


> No they are not. They have rubber on them. They are just smaller.


Well then the "hard stops" must be hard rubber?


----------



## wihill (May 19, 2008)

I'm a little torn - was hoping for a faster single cam, but reviewing the BM30 vs the current BMXP I'll be curious to see if the new cam's draw cycle with 80%LO is worth the little loss in speed (335 vs 330). 

Decree looks nice, nothing I'd jump out of my DNA for, IMO. 

Must be a transition year.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

wihill said:


> I'm a little torn - was hoping for a faster single cam, but reviewing the BM30 vs the current BMXP I'll be curious to see if the new cam's draw cycle with 80%LO is worth the little loss in speed (335 vs 330).
> 
> Decree looks nice, nothing I'd jump out of my DNA for, IMO.
> 
> Must be a transition year.


I'm interested to shoot it. Hopefully it is a little quieter and has a little less vibration. New grip may be interesting as well. The limbs and pockets are different and I like the way the full throttle felt on the shot so if it's smoother drawing and sane feel in the shot as the full throttle and a very nice grip I may get one. If the bow madness 34 feels good I'll probably play with one of those as well.


----------



## jak3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Does the Bow Madness 34 have cams similar to Drive Cams? Or does anyone have pictures of both sides of the cams yet?


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Mine is already on order.....


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153231129182564&id=246170567563


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

The last catalog link didn't open for me so I reposted guys


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Now here is the 1,000,000 dollar question. When will they hit the dealers shops?


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

4IDARCHER said:


> Now here is the 1,000,000 dollar question. When will they hit the dealers shops?


I am going to call my local one here probably tomorrow and see if they have an idea.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Angel King said:


> Yah, the draw was very stiff. But remember how smooth and fast it was?


Never really got to find out the speed, I had it for like 3 days before it died. draw was smooth all the way no doubt.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

4IDARCHER said:


> Now here is the 1,000,000 dollar question. When will they hit the dealers shops?


 dealers should have or be getting their order sheets quickly.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Might have to try the decree. I'm not super impressed with the rest of the lineup full of drive cams (I know I'm in the minority). I'm impartial to the evo series cams and am not a big fan of a big valley or high let off, or even smooth pull...


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Dom 3D is center pull ?

Me thinks a set of full throttle cams on it would be awesome


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

alligood729 said:


> Mine is already on order.....


Jim is gonna take care of you!!!


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

Wonder what cams the Bow Madness 32 has ? Those specs look really good for a hunting rig.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I looked at the PSE website and didn't see any of those bowmadness models. What's up with that?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Q2DEATH said:


> I looked at the PSE website and didn't see any of those bowmadness models. What's up with that?


They are there, just keep scrolling in the new catalog.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Worst part about the decree is it's not available in 80# limbs!!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

The bowmadness line looks like a re-creation of the vendetta series with the 32 added to the lineup and dropped to a 6" brace to add the speed factor. I was originally thinking decree for hunting but the 32 looks pretty darn good for a lot less money


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

the decree cams look identical to the DNA core cams IMO...Other than the new camo pattern, im not intrigued........
kinda bummed, was hoping for something longer ATA...oh well, guess there is always next year


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ghost 133 said:


> Jim is gonna take care of you!!!


He already has  ......lol Who dis be? lol


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ccriley6 said:


> the decree cams look identical to the DNA core cams IMO...Other than the new camo pattern, im not intrigued........
> kinda bummed, was hoping for something longer ATA...oh well, guess there is always next year


Completely different cam, completely different riser, completely different limb pockets, completely different limbs, completely different grip....yup same bow


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

Ready to see price for the Bow Madness 34.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

ccriley6 said:


> the decree cams look identical to the DNA core cams IMO...Other than the new camo pattern, im not intrigued........
> kinda bummed, was hoping for something longer ATA...oh well, guess there is always next year


They looks very similar, but that's looks. I want to know how it feels in my hand, on the draw back and at full draw. That's what makes or breaks a bow to me


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm _LOVIN_ the look of that Bow Madness 34 riser. Looks similar to a Full Throttle riser only long enough for full grown men! :wink: Of course, it'll still only do 30.5" DL so I'll have to talk to Breathn to see if this can be resolved. If there's a way, some way, to swap limbs and get that baby to a 31" DL, 35" A2A, and maybe a 6.5" BH, I may be in heaven! That's asking a lot though. Don't know if it's doable at all. If it is, he's the man to get it done. We shall see....

Dawg


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

tdawg21 said:


> I'm _LOVIN_ the look of that Bow Madness 34 riser. Looks similar to a Full Throttle riser only long enough for full grown men! :wink: Of course, it'll still only do 30.5" DL so I'll have to talk to Breathn to see if this can be resolved. If there's a way, some way, to swap limbs and get that baby to a 31" DL, 35" A2A, and maybe a 6.5" BH, I may be in heaven! That's asking a lot though. Don't know if it's doable at all. If it is, he's the man to get it done. We shall see....
> 
> Dawg


If you get the long valley draw stops you can lengthen 1/8" right there. And maybe wig a little string tweaking it could probably be close to 31" draw.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

TwentySix said:


> Ready to see price for the Bow Madness 34.


$699


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Rod Savini said:


> They looks very similar, but that's looks. I want to know how it feels in my hand, on the draw back and at full draw. That's what makes or breaks a bow to me


i agree rod......other than the letoff, id be willing to bet there isnt that much noticeable diff between the 2.
I could be wrong and hopefully am. 
The bowmadness 34 looks somewhat interesting....guess we'll have to see when they hit the rack


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rod Savini said:


> If you get the long valley draw stops you can lengthen 1/8" right there. And maybe wig a little string tweaking it could probably be close to 31" draw.


Yeah, he and I were talkin about it earlier tonight and he thinks he can get 31 out of it. I guess I can never be happy with anything as it comes from the factory though. Would really love another inch of A2A and another 1/2" of BH if possible. Man, that would be my wet dream hunting bow. I love my VDC but that puppy would likely unseat it as like the best smooth, fast, long draw hunting bow ever made. Maybe!! LOL!

Dawg


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

ccriley6 said:


> i agree rod......other than the letoff, id be willing to bet there isnt that much noticeable diff between the 2.
> I could be wrong and hopefully am.
> The bowmadness 34 looks somewhat interesting....guess we'll have to see when they hit the rack


I think it will be a little easier to draw and if it has a valley, combined with the 75% let off, is gonna be much better. I already want to try it ASAP


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

The Bowmadness 34 looks pretty good, I would have rather it been 36" though. I'm burnt out on the short bow craze. Can't wait for the day I can get a 35/36" single cam hunting bow that has and IBO speed of 350+.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Has anyone shot one of these decree? Can we get some live pictures?


----------



## wihill (May 19, 2008)

Keep going back to scope out that Decree riser. Just comparing the DNA to the Decree visually, that Decree riser will be much stiffer for the same weight. That and it looks dang good too.

I know I'll end up shooting it. Just hope I don't like it.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I think a bowmadness 34 is in my future to tinker with.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

jesses80 said:


> I think a bowmadness 34 is in my future to tinker with.


I will x2 on that


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

sneak1413 said:


> Completely different cam, completely different riser, completely different limb pockets, completely different limbs, completely different grip....yup same bow


i never implied it was the same bow...
i stated that the cams look very similar....obviously not the same tho with letoff diff


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

tdawg21 said:


> I'm _LOVIN_ the look of that Bow Madness 34 riser. Looks similar to a Full Throttle riser only long enough for full grown men! :wink: Of course, it'll still only do 30.5" DL so I'll have to talk to Breathn to see if this can be resolved. If there's a way, some way, to swap limbs and get that baby to a 31" DL, 35" A2A, and maybe a 6.5" BH, I may be in heaven! That's asking a lot though. Don't know if it's doable at all. If it is, he's the man to get it done. We shall see....
> 
> Dawg


Where are you guys seeing this BM 34? I looked at the PSE website and its not in the Pro or Mainline.

The Decree looks good but at 31" its not for me. 34 is as short as I can go.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Q2DEATH said:


> Where are you guys seeing this BM 34? I looked at the PSE website and its not in the Pro or Mainline.
> 
> The Decree looks good but at 31" its not for me. 34 is as short as I can go.


http://issuu.com/psearchery/docs/2015_pse_catalog/1


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

jesses80 said:


> I think a bowmadness 34 is in my future to tinker with.


I wonder how many people will pass on a BM34 because it's not a $1000 flagship. Outside of die-hard PSE fans I bet it will be largely overlooked by the guys looking for the latest and greatest because it's a $700 bow that doesn't have every bell and whistle.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Too bad the BM34 doesn't support the over 30.5" draw guys. Otherwise it would be a Vendetta with a cooler riser and a 6" brace.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Can someone explain to me how the BM cam works? It's a idler on top that is shaped like a cam?


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

it probably will be a over looked bow I still have a 2009 bowmadness mc that just flat out preforms I should have never let my dad use that bow cause he still is using it till this day and never had an issue with it funny thing is it's still got the stock strings on it.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

bcowette said:


> Can someone explain to me how the BM cam works? It's a idler on top that is shaped like a cam?


Same as PSEs Drive Cam. There is no cam action on the top but the string track is shaped the same as the bottom cam. It is as close to a single cam as a hybrid system can be. The bottom has the adjustable module and draw stop because as you already noticed the top is basically an idler wheel with a cam shaped string track.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Belicoso said:


> http://issuu.com/psearchery/docs/2015_pse_catalog/1



Thanks. Honestly, I went to that catalog 3 times. It wouldn't let me go through all the pages but I saw the Pro and Main line lists and I swear it wasn't there. Anyways, saw it. Thought it was just a renamed Vendetta, and it kind of is but with the 6" brace. I might be interested in one of those.


----------



## Emitto (Aug 10, 2012)

I am loving that BM34, I think i will "have" to get one, really I "need" one! I am practicing to tell the wife! :wink:


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Ingo said:


> Same as PSEs Drive Cam. There is no cam action on the top but the string track is shaped the same as the bottom cam. It is as close to a single cam as a hybrid system can be. The bottom has the adjustable module and draw stop because as you already noticed the top is basically an idler wheel with a cam shaped string track.



What are the benefits of it verses a round idler wheel on the top? Also what is the reason for not making the top a cam like a regular hybrid has?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bcowette said:


> What are the benefits of it verses a round idler wheel on the top? Also what is the reason for not making the top a cam like a regular hybrid has?


Benefits of only one stop like a single cam(don't feel the timing being off from two stops) but better nock travel from a matching cam geometry/take up from the top cam. Also causing the string to be pulled more evenly from top and bottom cam due to the top cam pulling more like a hybrid cam system. This system in the past from pse has known to have some of the smoothest draw cycles of any system and still yield good speed.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

bcowette said:


> What are the benefits of it verses a round idler wheel on the top? Also what is the reason for not making the top a cam like a regular hybrid has?


I'm not an engineer so I won't be able to answer your question with technical facts just a subjective opinion. I think that the Drive Cam system makes for a smoother draw cycle than a pure single cam system, especially taking into consideration the speeds that can be achieved with a top-notch feeling in the draw cycle. 

In other words, Drive Cams feel like drawing a Matthews to me but with the speed of a PSE


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

bcowette said:


> What are the benefits of it verses a round idler wheel on the top? Also what is the reason for not making the top a cam like a regular hybrid has?


Speed and efficiency of a hybrid and the ease of tuning with a single cam. You don't really mess with settings on the top cam at all, all tuning work is done on the bottom. I've messed with the Drive Cam some and really like it, except for only having one draw stop on the lower cam. If you throw a Bomar flat stop on there the wall is solid though.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Ingo said:


> I wonder how many people will pass on a BM34 because it's not a $1000 flagship. Outside of die-hard PSE fans I bet it will be largely overlooked by the guys looking for the latest and greatest because it's a $700 bow that doesn't have every bell and whistle.


your probably correct on that!


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Ingo said:


> I wonder how many people will pass on a BM34 because it's not a $1000 flagship. Outside of die-hard PSE fans I bet it will be largely overlooked by the guys looking for the latest and greatest because it's a $700 bow that doesn't have every bell and whistle.




Honestly I will. When I buy a new bow I want all the latest and greatest features. If I didn't I'd still have my 2012 EVO. It kind of bothers me that PSE doesn't make true flagships with different ATA's and Brace that have all the bells and whistles. In my opinion they should have 3 cams for their pro series bows and all should come with high end 7075 risers & flex slides. There should be 2-3 specs for each cam system. Full throttle should have 2 brace height options everything else the same. Decree should have 2-3 ATA/brace options all with the same style riser, flex slide, cams etc. And then they should have a drive cam on a high end riser with flex slide and offer 2-3 ATA/brace options.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bcowette said:


> Honestly I will. When I buy a new bow I want all the latest and greatest features. If I didn't I'd still have my 2012 EVO. It kind of bothers me that PSE doesn't make true flagships with different ATA's and Brace that have all the bells and whistles. In my opinion they should have 3 cams for their pro series bows and all should come with high end 7075 risers & flex slides. There should be 2-3 specs for each cam system. Full throttle should have 2 brace height options everything else the same. Decree should have 2-3 ATA/brace options all with the same style riser, flex slide, cams etc. And then they should have a drive cam on a high end riser with flex slide and offer 2-3 ATA/brace options.


No other manufacturer does this....PSE has the most extensive and broad bow lineup out of every other manufacturer out there. All others have one maybe two cam systems on 2 maybe 3 different platforms. PSE has the flex slide on 3 different platforms with 3 different cam systems. Full Throttle, DNA SP, and Decree. Then they have the new drive cam which has lower performance on 2 different platforms. Then they have two entry level bows, plus their target models in 3 cam systems on 4 different platforms. That is all just in their pro series lineup. Then they have their new "best" main line cam on 2 platforms, a new single cam on one or two platforms, then lots of other low price point bows along with bowfishing bows etc. on their main line. That is way more extensive than any other manufacturer. Now if you want to put different cams on a different riser platform then all you have to do is custom order it. You will pay out the butt and wait a few months but you will get what you want and pse will deliver. You are complaining about not having enough options from the one bow manufacturer that has more options than any other manufacture can dream of.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Hoyt offers most of their bows in 30 and 34 ata. I'd buy a full throttle if they made a 6 inch brace. I'd much rather the decree was 33-34 ata. I'll provable buy one anyway but it bothers me they don't offer what I want in their best bows. Everything else in their lineup is a downgrade from my DNA SP and won't be considered.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

what is the price point on the decree anyways?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

BeastofEast said:


> what is the price point on the decree anyways?


949 msrp


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bcowette said:


> Hoyt offers most of their bows in 30 and 34 ata. I'd buy a full throttle if they made a 6 inch brace. I'd much rather the decree was 33-34 ata. I'll provable buy one anyway but it bothers me they don't offer what I want in their best bows. Everything else in their lineup is a downgrade from my DNA SP and won't be considered.


You just described a bowmadness 34....just because it is not $900 does not mean it is any lesser of a bow. Is the DNA a lesser bow than the full throttle because it is cheaper?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> You just described a bowmadness 34....just because it is not $900 does not mean it is any lesser of a bow. Is the DNA a lesser bow than the full throttle because it is cheaper?


I want 7000 series aluminum riser and flex slide. Not 2010 technology marketed as a 2015 bow.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I hear the bow madness 34 isn't being built in left hand If that is the case that's pathetic and I'll just buy from another company that will build a bow I like in the specs i want. I love pse bows but there is no excuse on that bow not being built in left hand. Grizz


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I hear the bow madness 34 isn't being built in left hand If that is the case that's pathetic and I'll just buy from another company that will build a bow I like in the specs i want. I love pse bows but there is no excuse on that bow not being built in left hand. Grizz


this is my point. Instead of making 35 different models make 5 with slight variations. 3 pro series bows. 2 less expensive bows and then a youth bow. Make them work for everyone.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bcowette said:


> this is my point. Instead of making 35 different models make 5 with slight variations. 3 pro series bows. 2 less expensive bows and then a youth bow. Make them work for everyone.


I hear ya. I am diss appointed the madness 34 will not be in lefty. I am buying a omen max instead so I will be good in my opinion there is no excuse for left handed models not being made. Bad decision and business move IMO. I like the new camo on the decree buy that's where it ends for me with that bow. Grizz

Y


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I hear ya. I am diss appointed the madness 34 will not be in lefty. I am buying a omen max instead so I will be good in my opinion there is no excuse for left handed models not being made. Bad decision and business move IMO. I like the new camo on the decree buy that's where it ends for me with that bow. Grizz
> 
> Y


If they made a decree 31 and a decree 34 would the 34 be in your options for a new bow?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bcowette said:


> If they made a decree 31 and a decree 34 would the 34 be in your options for a new bow?


I do not want to buy a new bow under 33" ata again.i am really liking the 33-35" ata range now...so maybe it might be,but i wanted the bowmadness 34,it is the exact bow i wanted in specs this year.Instead,i will buy the Omen max(had already decided to buy one) and maybe a Vendetta Dc.Hopefully next year they will get with the times and make a Left handed model...I really am not interested in spending a grand on a new bow anymore,been there done that 20 times.I like the left over models or the $700.00 options,they work as good as the more expensive options for what i am wanting and looking for in a bow...I have been eyeing up the Vendetta Dc and Omen max to go with all my others.So really it isn't a huge deal for me personally,but to not offer a Left handed model for the bm 34....bad move imo...Grizz


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes sir, I'm thinking about a BM 34 with one of Bearfoot's bent rods - that should be awesome. Guess I'll have to try to sell my old Drenalin in a few weeks.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

WHAT???!!! No BM34 in LH??? I gotta call my rep to confirm this. If this is true, that's _BAAAAD_ news. I was excited about the possibility of getting that bow (riser really) and having Breathn to work some magic on it to make it fit my ape arms. Not gonna be happy if this is true :angry:.

Dawg


----------

